# Do your dogs sleep more in the winter?



## Juniper's mom (Jun 13, 2009)

Just wondering if winter affects a dog's desire to sleep. 

Juniper has been catching zzz's all day since the blizzard hit in the northeast. We typically go out for a good long walk to the dog park in the AM. She plays with her buddies and bounds through the snow, which I assume burns up more energy that a non-snow covered field. 

But I've just never seen her sleep like this before! Do your dogs sleep more in the winter?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Juniper's mom said:


> Just wondering if winter affects a dog's desire to sleep.
> 
> Juniper has been catching zzz's all day since the blizzard hit in the northeast. We typically go out for a good long walk to the dog park in the AM. She plays with her buddies and bounds through the snow, which I assume burns up more energy that a non-snow covered field.
> 
> But I've just never seen her sleep like this before! Do your dogs sleep more in the winter?


my dogs are much more active in the winter


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Nope! Just as hyper as always! Which I love.  ...Except for Emmer's play barking, not loving that. If there's a touch of snow involved, then 3 and a 1\2 of them are on crack and the other 2 and a 1/2 are immobilized, lol.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nia gets really really hyper. For example its been just under 30F here in the day time for the past 3 or 4 days and Nia's just bouncing off the walls! She was so excited today just to go for a walk that she couldn't settle down. We had to go to the park and throw balls for an hr before trying to walk again, even after that she was still pretty zoomy and annoying.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster is far more active during the winter vs summer. He doesnt tolerate heat well so he spends a lot of the warmer months snoring in front of an a/c vent trying to stay comfortable. Once temps drop into the low 60s he's ready to play and make up for the time wasted napping. Add snow and he's in heaven.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Wally is a sleeping dog if he's not working he's sleeping does not matter what the Weather is. Ianto is Hyper to the extreme at all times and Roxie she's just a goof, I never know what she's going to do.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

_*I*_ sleep more in the winter, LOL. The dogs just want to go play in the snow. Unless it's below zero. Then their paws get cold and they want to go back inside.


----------



## JSporty1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Gir sleeps more in the summer. She lays on the laminate floor by the front door and sleeps. In the winter when she's tired, she will burrow under the blankets on the bed and nap, but she'd rather be chasing her ball around the living room.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

It depends on how cold it is. Under 0-10F or so, yes, they sleep more. Above that it's usually business as usual.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Nope, Wally sleeps about the same summer or winter - perhaps more in the summer.

Winter tends to give him more _zoomies_ for whatever reason. Snow on the ground. It's raining. The wind is blowing. 

That doesn't happen in the summer. Can't figure out why.  Maybe the movement helps him stay warm so he wants to move more often.


----------

